# ab purple rain



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

just used purple rain for the first time today on my wheels ( dont half smell of stink bombs  ) done what it said on the label but i got to be honest not impressed with the outcome in fact i would say crap  anyone got any other advice on how to use this stuff , i will give it a second chance before i bin it


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

TBH I've used mine once and haven't gone back...

Like Angelwax Revelation and what was Waxtec FallOff. 

Waxtec is now Imperial Wax and they are launching a Fall Out remover soon I believe. These both have the added bonus of having a nice smell as far as Fall Out products go!


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

For four quid from morrisons you can't really go wrong with wonder wheels hot wheels. May take two applications and a stiff brush but it does the job. Out of curiosity I used it on some of the paintwork before claying and it threw up some nice purple dribbles from fallout that pressure washed off quite easily.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have used it with good results, I'm surprised it didn't work for you. TBH it's not one of my favourites I prefer BH korrosol 
Gonz.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> TBH I've used mine once and haven't gone back...
> 
> Like Angelwax Revelation and what was Waxtec FallOff.
> 
> Waxtec is now Imperial Wax and they are launching a Fall Out remover soon I believe. These both have the added bonus of having a nice smell as far as Fall Out products go!


You wait till it's released

Gonna be epic 

Even more effective than v2 however that's possible


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Another vote for BH Korrosol. 

Haven't used purple rain so can't comment on its ability.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> You wait till it's released
> 
> Gonna be epic
> 
> Even more effective than v2 however that's possible


I'll likely buy some when it is released but have 5 litres of Car Chem Revolt, at least another 1.5 bottles of Fall Off V2, and probably half a bottle of Iron X, Obsession Wax Renegade and come to think of it 5litres of AS Fallout left, so covered for a bit!


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Having used Purple Rain, BH Korrosol, Angelwax Revelation and Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels, I personally would rate them in this order:

1. BH
2. AW Revelation
3. WW Hot Wheels
4. Purple Rain


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Fall out remover test.*

*Ok Folks, Long Time coming for many reasons.

However i think i have done enough to post my findings.

So First here although was the next to last thing i tested on, is the White bonnet i laid out and contaminated with iron particulate from rusty iron bars with an angle grinder...:lol:

Then left out all weathers for a few months turned once halfway through.










These were all measured into different containers and all had a brand new paint brush assigned to each individual product.

The paint brush application to ensure no risk of one product spraying onto adjacent section of another product.

So we have... Fragrance..

Bilt Hamber korrosol... one of my all time favourite scents lovely battenburg cake smell not over strong though.

CarPro Iron-X... This smells ok when you actually spray the product and is similar to the Korrosol but i can smell the undercurrent of the chemical in there when neat.

Orchard County Detailing Iron Cleanse... Very orange citrus smell only if you stick your nose in the bottle may you get some chemical essence.

Autosmart Fallout Remover... Smells of pretty much nothing... if you really try there is a very subtle scent but not offensive at all.

AutoBrite Purple Rain V2... Smells more of Iron-x of old.

Angel Wax Revelation... Very Nice Battenburg Cake Smell much like the Korrosol but not as strong not as deep an even better lighter fragrance makes it my all out favourite fallout remover smell.

Obsession Wax Renegade... A chemical smell like Iron-x of old but lighter not as strong smelling.

Now i need to make note of the OCD Iron Cleanse... Like the smell but i do have issue with its application, having tried many different spray heads on it in multiple tests i find it far to gloopy so you find you use more as its not getting as good a spread on the panels so you use more as you have to reapply to missed areas. A Shame as it does a good job on fallout.

Spray Heads...

I find the Iron-x Head is a great design, the fact that they did away with metal springs so its now a plastic mechanism is great.

I like Both the Bilt Hamber and the Carpro heads they work really well with there products giving a nice even easy spread.

The Autosmart Atomiser heads throw down a nice even pattern on there fallout remover.

The Autobrite head throws there fallout remover nicely.

The Stubby heads that are appearing on bottles now such as on the Angel Wax and the Obsession Wax... im not sure about these yes they are fairly controlled do you use more product im not sure.

Consistency...

The Obsession wax Renegade one seams to froth or foam with there fallout remover.

Autobrite Purple rain v2 is rather runny.

Autosmart Fallout remover Certainly is Runny.

OCD Iron Cleanse Sticks heavily as mentioned very gloopy.

CarPro Iron-x Sits between the Runny Purple Rain and the Sticky Iron Cleanse I nice Median.

Bilt Hamber Korrosol as above a Nice ballanced Consistency of cling and run.

Reactions...

Bilt Hamber Korrosol.. Lots of reaction and you can see the dissolving fallout streaking on the panel.

CarPro Iron-x.. As above for reaction.

OCD Iron Cleanse.. As its gloopy its not really running it gives a halo circular pattern as it seams to work on each individual piece of fallout radiating out from the particles in a circular pattern.

Autosmart Fallout Remover.. no visual reaction as it does not have a indicator compound in it.

Autobrite Purple Rain V2.. Does not have much of a visual indicating reaction, you can see the streaks as its a runny medium.

Angel wax Revelation.. i love the smell of this, plenty of reaction not as much run as even the Iron-x and Korrosol.

Obsession Wax Renegade.. Not much in the running it seams very similar to the iron cleanse with the circular patterns.

After rinsing and then spraying with there respective product again...

The Korrosol seams pretty clear, with only one little spot that could be embedded particulate.

The Iron-x again odd spot of reaction like he Korrosol.

Iron Cleanse this showed a lot of spots of reaction.

Autosmart no visual reaction but i did spray the bottom section with some Iron-x and did get some reaction there.

Purple Rain V2 not much of a visual reaction as before although it did show some spots.

Revelation is showing some reaction similar to the amount iron cleanse did.

Renegade showing a lot of reaction lots of circles again.

Now these were all then agitated with there respective brushes and rinsed off. Dried and then the whole bonnet sprayed with Iron-X to check for reactions.

The Video below...






Now from this test and combined with my other testing these are my findings.

All the fallout products on test do a great job of removing fallout if agitated, i have tried this a good few times on different vehicles and different materials some metal and some fibreglass.

Here are reactions on the Fibreglass roof of a folding camper...






Now if your wanting a contactless fallout remover then there are only 2 here that for me come the closest they are Bilt Hamber Korrosol and Iron-X.

In my testing i tried them all again on a 8 month old Kia Venga that has never had any treatment but is garaged majority of time when not in use.
Im not even going to bother hosting the pictures as all gave very little reaction but what i did find was that even without agitation that all removed just about all the fallout there was even the Autosmart Fallout Remover on this vehicle only having light fallout.

So for a vehicle such as this the Autosmart Fallout Remover is a very cheap and effective option. Especially if you dont wish to agitate.

I have tried these on work vehicles 7 years old that if they ever get washed its through a truck wash, have tried on folding campers and caravans.

Tried on again Work Vehicles that are one or two years old.

If you are happy to agitate the fallout remover all will remove the fallout.

If you want a localised product the iron cleanse has the most cling and little to no run off.

If you want most removal without agitation then its the Korrosol or Iron-X.

I have taken pictures also and i will look to post these up also, as i say i have done a lot of testing on real world vehicles and have masses of pictures but its irrelevant to post stacks and stacks and have my bandwidth taken up and then you dont get to see any pictures. I will have to decide what to put up.

A Huge thank you to the Companies That shipped there products for testing all willing to allow a joe public honest test of there products.

I salute you all....:wave: Thank You.

Product Pricing....

Im taking this as the average price as even the manufacturer may have a special offer on so just shop around people, Prices do vary.

OCD Iron Cleanse... 500ml... £11.95... 2lt... £34.95. http://www.orchard-autocare.com/PBSCCatalog.asp?ItmID=11419133

CarPro UK Iron-X... 500ml... £10.99... 4lt... £58.00. http://www.carpro.uk.com/wash-decontamination/ Not included the 1lt refill as this is pretty much done with i think until new packaging comes out.

Obsession Wax Renegade... 500ml... £9.99... 1lt... £14.99. http://www.obsessionwax.com/exterior-cleaning/

Angel Wax Revelation... 500ml... £7.95... 1lt... £9.95... 5lt... £39.95. http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=revelation-fallout-remover

AutoBrite Direct Purple Rain V2... 500ml... £10.00... 1lt... £18.00... 5lt... £56.00. http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/purple-rain-2-0-iron-decontamination-remover.html

Bilt Hamber Korrosol... 1lt... £12.95... 5lt... £52.94. http://www.bilthamber.com/korrosol

Autosmart Fallout Remover... 5lt... £19.99. http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/autosmart-fallout-remover-5-litres.php?cPath=82

In this instance this is taken from Elite car care only because the majority of this will be sold through Autosmart Franchises and as they are self employed they set there own pricing so you may well get cheaper from a Autosmart franchise.

*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels Review...










Size used here is the 500ml...
Prices are all over the place with Halfords showing £9.99 for the 500ml
Amazon showing £6.99 and the 750ml for £8.99.
Europarts showing the £750ml for £7.99.

But anyway on with the test...

Fragrance is somewhat like the old stink bombs you used to get decades ago in the glass vials...:lol:

Not that strong mind...:lol:

Giving im sure the rise in comments of is it like Iron-X with the colour as well.

Well we will go over that in the review...:thumb:

So instructions...on the bottle...

Before using ensure wheels are cool to the touch...

Spray Hot Wheels liberally over the surface of the wheel apply to one wheel at a time...

Leave for 5 minutes for product to turn red as it reacts with and dissolves the dirt and brake dust...

Wash off with a strong jet of water or high pressure device, or sponge off with soapy water.

Has a Note: Take care to avoid spraying Hot Wheels onto brake disc and other braking components if possible. ( we all know thats impossible without removing the wheels but i had no detriment to braking performance after i used having certainly hit the discs ).
Also states brushing may be required on heavily soiled or neglected wheels.

So the first wheel is a rear drum braked wheel having covered just under 16k Miles and having only been poked once with a Vikan Long Reach brush and never been removed from the car before in its 7 years...



















Now i sprayed it on...










Left actually for 10 minutes...










Not much of a colour change on what is essentially just muck as no disc brakes on the rear...

Now Rinsed with hose at mains pressure with a cheap adjustable trigger attached...



















Now although cleaner there is still muck left behind as the finger swipe shows...










Now im sure a power washer would have removed all the muck but as post readers of my posts will know its rare i get the power washer out...:lol:

So needing agitation here for the hose... So re applied agitated and hose rinsed removed it all...










Im sure some will ask why is he doing the rear of the wheel to test???
This is due to the fact that the rears are Drums so very little to the wheel face and as such easy to maintain so doing the less reached rear... Dont worry i will do the front disc's later in the review...:thumb:

Now as the rears are off i will do full decontamination and sealant application..

So as mentioned the question has been asked does the Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels decontaminate as Iron-X does????

Well here is the Picture with Iron-X sprayed on...










Dont go getting all excited i can see Iron-X doing its thing still and remember this is a drum brake applied wheel so should be pretty free of iron contamination especially at the rear but i will test again further on, on the front disc wheels...:thumb:

Now the Fronts...

First up...



















So Sprayed on...










Left to dwell for the recommended 5 minutes...:lol:

This time more of a colour change with the Brake Dust...



















Now again Rinsed with just the Hose and trigger at mains pressure...



















Once again the hose is not enough without agitation a simple spray and garden hose down will not do it... Again a power washer would be another matter im sure...:wave:

So apply agitate and rinse at least with a mains pressure rinsing...

Now lets try the other side...










Again this was applied and left for 5 minutes however i then agitated before rinsing with the garden hose and trigger sprayer...

Result was...



















So the Agitation made all the difference, Yes certainly cleans but from my testing its not an elbow grease free wheel clean.
Certainly was not strenuous but did need agitating to remove when rinsing with a hose.
If i remember to i will have a go with a power washer at some point but as said its rare i use a power washer as much i cant be bothered to set it up...:lol:

Amount of product used...
Well I did not weigh at the start...:wall:

But did before doing the front wheels...

The bottle weighed... 538 Grams..

However use varied from 18grams to 25 grams so lets say 25 grams a wheel.

Bottle including trigger minus contents came in at 62 Grams lets be safe and round up to 65grams.

I had already used on the rear twice so lets say actual product comes in at 500grams to make it easy...

So as stated usage can vary but lets go with 25 grams per wheel from a 500gram starting figure.

So easy sum were looking at doing all four wheels on the polo in question 5 times.

As stated this is on these wheels as sizes pattern etc are very varied.

Now with clean wheels lets see about that Iron-X on the fronts...:thumb:

So sprayed onto the front wheels that have been washed with the Hot wheels...



















As you can see we do have iron contamination present so no The Hot wheels does not remove All Iron Contamination if any... Now this was just a brief comparison with some Iron-X not a one wheel with Iron-x and one with the Hot Wheels... Especially as i was mainly testing the cleaning performance of the Hot wheels with and without agitation.

I may possibly try on the Rover in the future as i will have covered about 1200 miles in that in the next 2 weeks so possibly.
*

*OK folks after using the Rover 75 for the holiday that was towing the folding camper so loaded up that will come in at 1000kg, motorways and twisting Welsh mountain and coast roads so brakes had good work out with discs front and rear.
600 miles with the camper and all together the wheels had been uncleaned for 1250 Miles.



















Now first test, as im sure others have thought as myself... will a power washer remove the brake dust and other detritus by itself?

Especially if the wheels have been sealed?

In my case FK1000P...

So 50/50 one half just the Power washer Nilfisk C120 full pressure, standard nozzle.










This seamed clean at first glance but closer i could see a lot left in places and the face swipe test gave...










Now as mentioned before in the review i mused at the Hotwheels possibly been able to remove the brake dust without agitation if a pressure washer used rather than mains pressure on hose trigger.

So apply...










This used 22grams of product used on Half the 17" alloy.

Left as instructions for 5 Minutes... Power washed off... Swipe test...

Result...










As shown even with the power washer regrettably the Hot wheels does not remove all the Brake Dust....:wall:

So my findings from testing is this will not remove brake dust without agitation... End Of for me on that front...

Now Again on full Wheel.










This is 34 grams of product used on 17" alloy.

Left for the 5 Minutes...










This was then Agitated with an Envy Brush and then Power washed as i had expected with the agitation the power washer had removed it all.

Sorry no clean wheel pic but its just a clean wheel...:lol:

So in my conclusion you do still need to agitate either with cleaning with a hose and trigger spray or even a powerwasher....:wave:*


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Autobrite purple rain certainly works but agree about the smell. Does need agitation for full effectiveness but there a number of other good products available, autosmart fallout for example works well and top value for money but does not have the bleed effect like some products in this category


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

I used purple rain today with great results, think ill try korrosol next time though


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

The only thing with hot wheels is that the trigger is dispersing bit too much product, think I am not the only one who noticed this.


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

Focusaddict said:


> The only thing with hot wheels is that the trigger is dispersing bit too much product, think I am not the only one who noticed this.


First use frightened the life out of me as I used almost a quarter of the bottle on a set of 19"s, front and back, off the car. That was at halfords prices tho' (£9.99/500ml) at four quid for 750ml from morrisons I'm less worried about splashing it about, but still tend to load up a large brush and paint it on the wheel, the same as I would for using products on the interior.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I haven't tried all the fallout removes but a large majority of them. I do like IronX but use Waxtecs Falloff more than any other, I buy in 25litres, so yes, I do rate it ..

Falloff takes a little longer to react than some, but doesn't make it a lesser product in anyway, plus it isn't diluted like some ..


----------

